

Pressure Builds On NBC To Explain Why It's Ruining The Olympics - noonespecial
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-pressure-builds-on-nbc-to-explain-why-its-ruining-the-olympics-2010-2

======
mark_l_watson
Great point about lack of realtime coverage. Usually my wife and I postpone
normal life an enjoy the Olympics 24x7 (almost :-) In the past, the non-
realtime coverage would have been awful.

However, since I have less free time right now (consulting and writing a
book), recording the material on a DVR and watching it a little later to skip
the commercials works very well for us.

It is pain to avoid any news at all so we don't know results as we watch the
recordings.

------
blhack
I'd really love to read this article, but this: <http://i.imgur.com/JYdzS.png>
is what I see on my screen. I feel like I have to navigate some sort of maze
with my mouse just to get the text :(.

